

Generating PDF files with JavaScript - fffrad
http://stackoverflow.com/a/742626/560299

======
fffrad
I posted it because when the question was asked in 2009 it was very hard to do
it in js, now the comments says:

> You can easily create files in JavaScript these days. (I'm from the future)

